# Gute Gaming Maus?



## Ananas! (2. Juni 2012)

Hi leute
ich brauche unbedingt eine neue richtig gute Gaming Maus. Hab mir neulich die CM Storm Sentinel Advance 2 gekauft, aber das Mausrad war da so nervig laut das ich sie zurückgeschickt hab.
Momentan hab ich die Fireglider Black, die kriegt aber meine Schwester.
Ich bin Rechtshänder, benutze den Palm Grip, habe eigentlich große Hände (bin 16).
Ich bräuchte 2 tasten an der seite und noch eine zum DPI wechseln und am besten noch 1 oder 2 programmierbare tasten. sie sollte gut in der hand liegen vllt ergonomisch an die hand angepasst sein und vorallem sollte das mausrad nicht spacken wie z.b. bei der kova+
Ich benutze eigentlich höchsten 3600dpi kann auch ruhig mehr sein.

Ich hab schon mal so geguckt und mir wurde die Imperator und Deathadder empfohlen aber die haben ja nur 2 tasten an der seite. die sensei find ich gut aber mag das design nicht und auf die raw edition kann ich nicht warten und die diablo edition möchte ich nicht haben. Die Mamba ist eigentlich so gut wie perfekt nur viel zu teuer (vielleicht wisst ihr wo ich sie unter 90€ kriegen kann? die kostet ja ungefähr 120€)
die g400 wird ja immer empfohlen aber die g400/500 mag ich wirklich nicht und von der cyborg rat mag ich die seitentasten nicht. 

Also könnt ihr mir professionell weiterhelfen?Gibts jetzt überhaupt noch empfehlenswerte mäuse?^^ Die Fireglider Black ist eigentlich ziemlich gut ausser halt die Form und weil ich etwas neues ausprobieren möchte.

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten 

mfg, Ananas!


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (2. Juni 2012)

Corsair Vengeance M90 MMO/RTS

oder 

Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700


----------



## Ananas! (2. Juni 2012)

bei der g700 ist wie auch bei der 500 das mausrad komisch schon wegen dem "entkoppel" button dort womit man einstellen kann ob das mausrad eine rasterung haben soll oder nicht


----------



## moparcrazy (2. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hast Du hier 4 aktuelle Thread's laufen von denen 3 völlig überflüssig sind.


----------



## Ananas! (2. Juni 2012)

ach so hier wird einem also nicht gerne geholfen.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Wir helfen dir schon gerne, aber du solltest alle ähnlichen Fragen in einen Thread packen. Das erleichtert und das Helfen sehr

Zur Maus: Schau dir mal die Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) | Geizhals Deutschland an, die dürfte eigentlich in fast jedem Geschäft vorhanden sein, dann kannst du sie antesten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juni 2012)

Jap die G400 ist der Nachfolger der legendären MX518 und ner sehr gute Maus!


----------



## Ananas! (2. Juni 2012)

aber ich sagte ja ich mag die g400 nicht so^^


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Was willst du denn maximal ausgeben?

Evtl die Roccat Kone Max Laser Gaming Mouse, USB (ROC-11-501) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juni 2012)

Ananas! schrieb:


> aber ich sagte ja ich mag die g400 nicht so^^


 
Du hast auch gesagt das du die G700 nicht magst obwohl sie einer der besten Gamer Mäuse überhaupt ist, hab sie auch selbst!


----------



## Ananas! (2. Juni 2012)

ja da ist halt das mausrad nicht so gut. und wegen der enttäuschung mit dem mausrad meiner gerade bestellten maus möchte ich nicht noch eine mit schlectem mausrad haben.


----------



## vvoll3 (2. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du hast auch gesagt das du die G700 nicht magst obwohl sie einer der besten Gamer Mäuse überhaupt ist, hab sie auch selbst!



Sagt der mit 12% Acc. 

<--- duckundweg

@TE

Auch wenn ich sie nur ungern empfehle, aber vielleicht wäre die naga hex was für dich, sollte bei deinen DPI auch keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juni 2012)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Sagt der mit 12% Acc.
> 
> <--- duckundweg
> 
> ...


 

Wenn du sehr viel Heli fliegst dann triff mal mit jedem Schuss. Da ist jeder 10 Treffer schon gut!


----------



## vvoll3 (2. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du sehr viel Heli fliegst dann triff mal mit jedem Schuss. Da ist jeder 10 Treffer schon gut!



Eigentlich hab ich aufs M16 geguckt. 

Mei ehemaliger Teamkollege, Airsolution hat 24 im Heli.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juni 2012)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich aufs M16 geguckt.
> 
> Mei ehemaliger Teamkollege, Airsolution hat 24 im Heli.


 
Na da siehste mal und dennoch über 2200 Kills mit ihr gemacht!


----------



## hatterboy (3. Juni 2012)

Morgen ich benutze die Zowie Am(finde ich richtig gut) oder du könntest die Razer imperator 2012 edition, Logitech g500 hat mehrere buttons und letztlich die Roccat savu probieren. Oder warten auf der thermaltake level 10 maus, aber keine ahnung wenn es kommt.
mfg


----------



## zeldafan1 (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn du keine Acceleration magst, nimm lieber eine optische Maus, und keine Lasermaus. Zu empfehlen sind Zowie AM und EC eVo, Razer Deathadder, Roccat Savu und Logitech G400.


----------



## KempA (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn dir bei der Sensei nur das Design nicht gefällt, wieso greifst du dann nicht einfach zur Xai?


----------



## Bertie (5. Juni 2012)

Hatten wir die Logitech G9x schon? Ist mit 60€ nicht übermäßig teuer und durchaus solide. Optisch find ich persönlich sie allerdings furchtbar 
Link: G9x


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir fristet Logoblech's G9 ihren Lebensabend nun auf dem Büroschreibtisch- zum arbeiten! Wie heißt es so schön, die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Und ob der eine oder andere Nager jemand gut in der Hand liegt, ist anatomisch bedingt ebenfalls sehr unterschiedlich. Was bleibt ist, dass es sich um einen robusten, zuverlässigen Nager handelt, welcher mit den zwei Griffschalen und Gewichten gewisse Anpassungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Jedenfalls hat mich die verbaute Technik überzeugt, nunmehr ist auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch eine Alienware TactX die Nummer 1. Liegt mir noch besser in der Hand, technisch gleich dem Vorgänger.


----------



## lloyd6077 (6. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
2. optisch oder laser (5% accel)
3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
4. verarbeitung

kannst ja mal steelseries kinzu angle snapping in youtube eingeben dann siehste was prediction ist.

Die atm topmäuse sind die
Zowie ec1/2 eVo
Zowie am
Razer deathadder 3.5g
Logitech g400 (ja sie ist besser als die g500)
und vllt die roccat savu

Die restlichen mäuse sind alle einfach müll. Trau keinen bewertungen... 99% haben 0 ahnung und denken wegen buntem licht sind sie jetzt hero.


----------



## Ananas! (6. Juni 2012)

ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir die razer imperator 2012 hole, habe sie schon n bisschen in Saturn  getestet, aber ich denke die ist eher was für Fingertip User oder? Meine Finger ragen ein bisschen über die Maustasten hinaus.
und ich hab was über den "schlechten" sensor gelesen.

die zowie mäuse und die xai finde ich wegen dem weißen scrollrad einfach hässlich. mir kommts auch auf das design an. ich bräuchte unbedingt and er seite 2 tasten und oben mind. 2, einmal zum dpi verstellen und einmal eine programmierbare.


----------



## combatIII (7. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Also ich hab die Mamba Rev. 1 und bin total zufrieden damit!Hatte nie ne bessere Maus.Ich mag mehr die leichten schlanken Mäuse aber ehrlich mit der machst nichts verkehrt und der Aufpreis lohnt sich wirklich die Druckpunkte sind perfekt und Geschwindigkeit / Abtastrate (vom Gefühl her) sucht seinesgleichen.

Hab bei ebay was gefunden: Razer MAMBA 5600 dpi Wireless Laser Gaming Mouse on eBay!


Ne Deathadder hab ich noch fürs Notebook aber die is nich ganz das was ich mir vorgestellt habe aber zum zocken wenn ich auf Job bin reichts.


----------



## lloyd6077 (7. Juni 2012)

Ananas! schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir die razer imperator 2012 hole, habe sie schon n bisschen in Saturn  getestet, aber ich denke die ist eher was für Fingertip User oder? Meine Finger ragen ein bisschen über die Maustasten hinaus.
> und ich hab was über den "schlechten" sensor gelesen.
> 
> die zowie mäuse und die xai finde ich wegen dem weißen scrollrad einfach hässlich. mir kommts auch auf das design an. ich bräuchte unbedingt and er seite 2 tasten und oben mind. 2, einmal zum dpi verstellen und einmal eine programmierbare.



Das scrollrad leuchtet rot lila blau bei der zowie

Kauf dir die deathadder 3.5g alle anderen razermäuse sind einfach shit


----------



## Ananas! (9. Juni 2012)

war noch mal bei saturn und hab die mäuse gefühlt und die imperator ist zu klein für meine hand. die beste maus die mich in allem anspricht ist wirklich die Mamba gewesen. Vom Design, Druckpuinkt, den Tasten usw.

Warum muss die nur so unnötig teuer sein :/


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2012)

Ananas! schrieb:


> ...die Mamba... Warum muss die nur so unnötig teuer sein :/


 Bei der gebotenen Qualität seitens Razer frage ich mich dies, ganz ehrlich, auch.


----------



## Bertie (18. Juni 2012)

Deswegen schwör ich ja auf Logitech


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2012)

Die einzig wahre Gamer Maus ist eh die Logitech G700!


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Gamer Maus ist eh die Logitech G700!


 Wenn dann die G400


----------



## MClolwut (18. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Gamer Maus ist eh die Logitech G700!


 


ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn dann die G400


 
Gut, dass ihr 2 die Mäuse mal direkt hier "gegeneinander antreten" lasst. Ich finde, rein Optisch, die G700 weitaus ansprechender als die G400/G500. Welche positiven und negativen Aspekte sind nun im Vergleich zu finden? Würde mich über eine Auskunft freuen. 

MfG 
MC


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Die G400 ist Optisch und kommt daher mit fast jeder Oberfläche zurecht, zudem bietet die Ausreichend DPI (3600), die auch nicht umgerechnet werden müssen, sondern direkt an den Rechner geschickt werden können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die G400 ist Optisch und kommt daher mit fast jeder Oberfläche zurecht, zudem bietet die Ausreichend DPI (3600), die auch nicht umgerechnet werden müssen, sondern direkt an den Rechner geschickt werden können.


 
Die G700 hat 5700dpi und eine 1000 Pollingrate! Der Sensor macht auf keiner Oberfläche Probleme. 12 Programmierbare Tasten und die G700 lässt sich als Kable Maus und als Funkt Maus betreiben!


----------



## vvoll3 (18. Juni 2012)

G400

Sensor ADNS.3095, perfekte 1:1 Übertragung der Mausbewegungen, ~105g, etwas hohe LOD, Sensor mittig

G700

Sensor ADNS-9500, je nach Sensitivity 5-40% Muasbeschleunigung, 130g+, niedrige LOD, Sensor irgendwo vorne


----------



## Asus4ever (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir die G400 empfehlen: wird von mir genutzt und ist echt gut. Und schön günstig


----------



## lloyd6077 (19. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
2. optisch oder laser(5% accel)
3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
4. verarbeitung

kannst ja mal steelseries kinzu angle snapping in youtube eingeben dann siehste was prediction ist.

Die atm topmäuse sind die
Zowie ec1/2 eVo
Zowie am
Razer deathadder 3.5g
Logitech g400 (ja sie ist besser als die g500)
und vllt die roccat savu
alle optisch

Die restlichen mäuse sind alle einfach müll. Trau keinen bewertungen... 99% haben 0 ahnung und denken wegen buntem licht sind sie jetzt hero.
Und geben der amazonbewertung 5* dann kommt herr mustermann und denkt gute bewertung yO kauf ich


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Juni 2012)

@lloyd6077:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ocken-von-shootern-und-rpg-3.html#post4319446


----------

